# anyone had a test drive?



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Manfred


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

HMMMMMMMMMMM ??????????


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Clever! It's a "steam punk" USB drive: 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steampunk


----------



## kleinbahn (Sep 21, 2010)

Never understood steampunk, nor do I ever intend to. A friend's teenage kids are eat up with the steampunk thing, but somehow, it equates to me as what it would be like to live in a Thomas Dolby video (from early in his career).


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Clever! It's a "steam punk" USB drive 
I don't see what is clever about it. It doesn't pretend to do anything - just turns when powered off the USB.


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Well,Pete, somethings are just like a political meet!


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

meh.. 
im not all that impressed either.. 
if it was *actually* steam powered, that would be cool... 
but then, a thumb drive doesn't need its own power source anyway..they get power from the computer. 
so..meh. 

Scot


----------



## ntpntpntp (Jan 14, 2008)

I like it, it's a great bit of fun. I'll have to have a dig in my bits box and make something similar!


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm disappointed. I thought sure that when he was twirling it around that there would be a space to add water and fire it up. Bummer.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Pete Thornton on 20 Jun 2012 07:38 AM 
Clever! It's a "steam punk" USB drive 
I don't see what is clever about it. It doesn't pretend to do anything - just turns when powered off the USB. 
Now if it was, say, a miniature train that pulled miniature cars around a loop of track, THAT would be different!


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm afraid I was impressed and chuckled more than a little. Very nice. 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

I like it, it doesn't have to any thing, it just is.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Makes me think or a combination of Jules Verne and Wild Wild West. I can just imagine Artimas plugging the steam memory stick into some bad-guy's journal to extract incriminating evidence. 

Yours, 
David Meashey


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Found too late to edit: 

"Makes me think or a combination" Should be: "Makes me think *of* a combination" 

Have yet to understand why we have to have a time limit on our own posts. 

David Meashey


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

If you look at it as Art, then you get a chuckle, if you can only see 'live steam' first, then of course you might sour on it.... 
I liked the decorations and simplicity, my only complaint was the hot exhaust on my leg when I rode it! 

John


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Some folks just need something to do. I thought maybe it would make a chuff sound. Later RJD


----------

